# After neuter swelling...starting to worry



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

I got Ryn on Wed last week and he was neutered the Tuesday before. He was swollen when I got him but I was told not to worry and that it would go away to keep him calm and on leash walks only....

Well here we are at day...6 and he is so swollen. I had been keeping a check on him and it would go down and swell some then down and etc...

Well when I felt him at work before going home today (he goes to work with me (house training) they felt HUGE and so I get him to lay down to get a better look .....poor poor baby. I have never seen swelling like this... incision looks good it is where his balls were (looks like they are still there and then some. 

Does anyone have any advice or any experience with this?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you might want to get him into the vet just in case. the incision may look good but there could be an unseen problem.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I would get him to a vet - the swelling might be an abscess that needs to be drained. My friend's female had a hematoma (abscess filled with blood) after her spay, and they had to go in and drain it, plus it was infected. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

went thru this with my male, (he got out on me and took one good zoomie around the yard, that did it, they 'grew' back bigger than when he lost them!)

My vet told me when older dogs are neutered, sometimes they can't tie off all the vessels, so if they start to swell, it could be from doing to much, racing around the yard like mine did, ..

With Dodge, I put cold compresses on his 'affected area",,(he loved it sick dog!) and off to the vet the next morning, where his 'area' was aspirated 

I would definately check with your vet, it has to be very uncomfortable for him, you can try the ice packs for tonite, but they may need to aspirate the area (drain it off)..

Hope he feels better soon, Dodge was in alotta pain


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely the vet. He could have an infection. And ice for the night, just like you would apply on you.

I had a temp. foster that swelled. It's actually common in adult dogs. It is a scary sight that will send you into a panic.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Call the vet and try and put a cold compress on it.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

going to the vet today iced it last night. I could not tell if it helped I think he is in pain. (sorry did not reply sooner computer crashed  )


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I took Ryn to the vet yesterday and the vet said that the swelling is somewhat normal?!?! The a percentage of older dags have extreme swelling.... He also said that it is not bothering him or causing any pain, but sent me home with a weeks worth of pain pills???

He also said to increase his activity and let him exercise normally. Said that if it was not bothering the dog hen it was not bothering him. ( I just do not see how that much swelling could not be painful and/or bothersome.)

He said that it would take 2-3 weeks for the swelling to go down. and then another month for his scrotum to get smaller in size. (not be a huge piece of hanging skin)


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

How old was Ryn when you took him ? My breeder (and also a vet) recommended to wait till my puppy is almost 24 months before neutering him.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

they vet guessed between 1 and 2 but I think maybe over 2. I got him from a shelter before they put him down...So I do not know his exact age.


----------

